# How Hot is Too Hot?



## Yurusumaji (Aug 1, 2011)

So as some of you are aware we got our first betta today (my second, hubby's first and our first one together). Our A/C is being very wonky right now and it got super-hot in the house. Before long, Gyarados' thermometer read 85°F. His heater hadn't been running for hours! I ended up taking the lid off to allow some of the heat to escape the tank.

So in a situation where keeping the tank warm enough is usually the problem, I have to ask, how hot is too hot? And if temperatures climb, how long can they stay that way without causing harm to the fish (they can't is an option if that is the case).

I'd also like to know if I need to be taking steps to cool the water down a bit when it gets like this. The temperatures started climbing and I immediately thought, "Crap. I'm not prepared for this."


----------



## BETTA DET (Jul 29, 2011)

You can try doing a slight water change daily to bring the temp down gradually during the warmest parts of the day, but Im not sure what size your tank is and how much water to change, I would start with 5% and see if that drops the temp a little and then another 5% . Just remember that temp changes are worse when they are rapid, as long as the change is gradual its OK.


----------



## BETTA DET (Jul 29, 2011)

Also make sure you pretreat the water your going to add back into the tank, and account for substrate and decorations. If you have a 10 gallon tak there is usually less that 9 gallons of actual water in the tank.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Be careful when adding in cooler water... usually I dont go more than 1'F per 30 minutes or so.

85'F really isnt that bad. That's a cold day in Thailand, lol!

I would advise opening the lid and shutting off the lights in the tank, if possible. If you have plants, then dont do that, of course. Keeping a fan on the lowest setting at a distance while blowing gently over the water will help cool it off. 

The bigger threat to your fish, more than the heat, is a temp. swing from the warm to a cooler temp. Whatever you do, do it slowly!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Aug 1, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Be careful when adding in cooler water... usually I dont go more than 1'F per 30 minutes or so.
> 
> 85'F really isnt that bad. That's a cold day in Thailand, lol!
> 
> ...


This is pretty much what I suspected. Not to mention I didn't want to go off and start changing his water on his first day home while he's still acclimating to what he's in now.

I did end up taking the whole lid off after turning off the lights. I left it off for the majority of the evening which got it down to 84.5°. It stayed there for the remainder of the night. I do have a very small fan here that might work to help lower the tank water slowly as it does not have too much power.

Thank you both for the advice!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats the perfect kind of fan! I have a fan thats about 5 inches in diameter, cant cool anything more than a foot away, and woop! Thats absolutely perfect. Good luck!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Would adding an ice cube (in a plastic bag since it hasn't been dechlorinated) help lower it gradually as well?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How is the Betta tolerating the water temp....if he is otherwise acting normal, swimming, eating and not showing any signs of distress-all you may need to do is unplug the heater and limit the light being on, open the lid on the hood if it has one......85F is at the high end and Bettas tolerate water temps differently...
I have about 300-400 Bettas-more fry than adults- In my outside spawns-they are currently in 90-100F water due to the heat wave/drought my area is in and are not showing any distress, however, I have had older males in the house when I had a malfunctioning heater and temp got up to 95F and had signs of distress that needed intervention by me...lol.....

As Pewpew posted...you don't want to lower the temp too fast....slow and steady...what you have already done-removed hood, turned off light, unplugged heater are good first steps and if he is distressed you can also lower the water level and if you have either a filter running or can add an airstone to move the water-this can also help and in extreme cases-add a couple of ice cubes to a zip-lock bag and place in the tank an closely monitor temp and the Betta for signs of distress related to temp changing too fast

Also, remember-water temp can be different in different areas/levels inside the tank itself-especially in unfiltered tanks and under plants.....


----------

